# Your application for the Temporary Partner visa will be allocated to a case officer



## FloOz (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello every one,

I applied for a Temporary Partner visa in April 2013.

I received an email from DIAC / DIPB on Friday 15 Nov, saying "Your application for the Temporary Partner visa will be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment within the coming months". And this email was giving me some details to complete documents such as Police Clearance, Medical test and for 80. I lodge my application with these documents.

In addition, my application is now processed in Perth, although I lodged it in Sydney.

Anyone has an idea of what this automatic email is? Does it mean I'm going to have a case officer soon?

Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Princess1981 (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you mean you've lodged your application incl files of police clearance, medical exam result..... And now they ask you to provide these documents again?!


----------



## FloOz (Nov 18, 2013)

It is quite confusing. This is what the email says.

Re: Application for a temporary visa for Partner Migration (Class UK, Subclass 820)

This is an automatically generated message. If you have been contacted by a case officer or your Temporary Partner application has been finalised, please disregard this message.

Your application for the Temporary Partner visa will be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment within the coming months.

If you have not submitted all your police clearances or have not completed your permanent residence health assessment, refer to the information below on obtaining these documents. By providing these documents and completing these requirements, you will assist in a prompt assessment of your application. You may submit all outstanding documents together.

Please note that we are unable to acknowledge receipt of documents. If you wish to keep a record of the delivery of the documents you should use registered post.

FORMS
All DIBP forms referred to in this letter can be downloaded from our website at: [WEBSITE]

PERSONAL PARTICULARS FOR CHARACTER ASSESSMENT - FORM 80
If you have not already done so, download and complete Form 80 and return it to our office as soon as possible. Pay particular attention to Questions 21 to 26. It is essential that everyperiod of time is accounted for, with no gaps in the timeline of your residence, employment and education histories. Any gaps in information will delay processing. You may download the Form 80 from our website at: [WEBSITE]

POLICE CLEARANCES
An original National Police Clearance (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) is required in the following circumstances:

A NPC from the AFP is required for any visa applicant (including dependants) who is over 16 years of age and who has resided in Australia cumulatively for twelve months or more. Given that 12 months must have elapsed since the applicant has turned 16, a NPC will only need to be obtained for applicants who are over the age of 17.

If you have included a dependant child/children (who is currently under the age of 18) as part of this application, the sponsor must also provide a NPC from the AFP.

You have two options for submitting your application to the Australian Federal Police:

Online [WEBSITE]

Select Commonwealth Purpose/Employmentin Section B) Purpose of Check (drop down box) and then Immigration /citizenship;
Select Name Check Onlyin Section C) Type of check required.

A downloadable form [WEBSITE]

Select Name Check Onlyin Section C) Type of Check Required
Select Code Number 33 (Immigration/Citizenship) in Section 8) Purpose of Check

Important information to note for all applicants:

You must apply to Australian Federal Police (AFP), not to your state police force;
You must include all variations of names used and known by, including those listed in your passport (maiden, name changed by deed poll etc);
A fingerprint check is not required;
Do not request the police certificate be forwarded directly to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. The certificate will be sent to you and you will send it to the department.

For further information on fees and submitting your application refer to [WEBSITE]

HEALTH EXAMINATIONS
If you have not already completed your health examinations (including using My Health Declarations) you will need to contact the Partner mailbox requesting a Health Examinations List. Please use Health Examination Request in the subject line of your email. Email address: [WEBSITE]

ENQUIRIES ABOUT THIS APPLICATION
Your case has been assigned to the Temporary Partner Processing Centre NSW (contact details listed below). When your case is allocated to a case officer, you will be advised of any outstanding requirements to finalise your application. Please send any documents to the office processing your application, and quote your File Number and Request ID in all correspondence.

Until your case is allocated for finalisation, all enquiries should be directed by email to the office processing your application (contact details listed below).

CHANGE IN CIRCUMSTANCES
You must inform DIBP of any change in your circumstances that affects any answer to a question in your application form, for example:

If you change residential address for more than 14 days;
If the composition of your family changes as a result of birth or death;
If your relationship status changes (eg married, separated, divorced, ceased);
If you intend to travel outside Australia;
If changes occur affecting your name, passport, character, health.

You may use Form 1022 Notification of Changes in Circumstances available from our website, to provide us with this information. Please send this information to the office processing your application (contact details below).

If you wish to withdraw your application, your letter must include the names and dates of birth of each applicant who is withdrawing, and it must be signed by each person aged 18 years or over.

CLIENT SERVICE INFORMATION
More information about your rights and obligations, including our Client Service Charter and how to make a compliment, complaint or suggestion, is available on the DIAC website at: [WEBSITE]

To obtain general information on all temporary and permanent visas please visit our website or contact our general enquiry line on 131 881 between 8:30am and 4:30pm Monday to Friday.

Yours sincerely

Temporary Partner Processing Centre, WA
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, that's just boilerplate language they send to everyone, Princess. 

They send it out about halfway through the usual wait time. It probably does mean you'll be assigned a CO soon, Flo, but it doesn't mean you're about to be granted or anything, generally. 

However, if your application does take longer than a year, they *can* ask for you to do medicals and police checks again. They don't always, but it happens. That's why some people choose not to front-load those things with an average 820 waiting time of 13+ months now.


----------



## Princess1981 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, I think it's just an auto-generated email to pending applications...


----------



## Princess1981 (Oct 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> No, that's just boilerplate language they send to everyone, Princess.
> 
> They send it out about halfway through the usual wait time. It probably does mean you'll be assigned a CO soon, Flo, but it doesn't mean you're about to be granted or anything, generally.
> 
> However, if your application does take longer than a year, they *can* ask for you to do medicals and police checks again. They don't always, but it happens. That's why some people choose not to front-load those things with an average 820 waiting time of 13+ months now.


Thanks, CG, that's what I'm thinking now. 
A confusion for me: I got my acknowledgement letter with a case officer name at the end, does that's mean this is my assigned case officer? Thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe, maybe not.  Unfortunately there are very few definite answers in this process...


----------



## FloOz (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I got too excited for nothing. Any idea whether the transfer of application to the Perth office is a good sign?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I take all the fun out of everything.  I'm sorry  It doesn't mean anything - they frequently transfer cases between offices in order to offset heavier workloads.


----------



## hopinganddreaming (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there FloOz

We momentarily got our hopes up over the same email... 

Look closely at your letter though - it actually says "your case has been assigned to the Temporary Partner Processing Centre in NSW"... but then it goes on to give contact details for WA.

My guess (and that of Mark Northam) is that this is a typo.... and quite frankly, it makes me fairly angry. So, I guess every person who got this letter will now needs to call immigration and confirm which office we need to send our details to... or we risk sending information to the wrong office. Pretty big error if you ask me..... but of course DIBP would hardly be forgiving is we made such mistakes in our applications!!

Hang in there....


----------



## StephyJ (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Princess

I got sent this email too. It was a part of an email that DIBP sent me to tell me that my application, lodged in Sydney, had been sent to WA processing centre to be dealt with there. I received this email on 21st Oct. 

Then on 25th Oct I got a phone call from a lady in WA processing centre. She called me to tell me that my application had arrived there and that everything looked good (in my mind im thinking, perhaps you could just grant me my visa then?!?). She told me that in WA they are currently finishing processing applications for the 820 made in Jan this year. She said I could expect mine to be looked into and be assigned a CO in the next couple months. Well as I have come to learn, I will not be expecting anything. I almost don't believe the woman was even from DIBP. 

But who knows right? The wait continues .....


----------



## SoonToBeMrsT (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi StephyJ - have you heard anything about your 820 visa yet? Seems like we applied at the same time - April 2013 and my application was transferred to Perth.
Cheers,
MrsT


----------



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear all,
I want to know the procedure for removing the non-migrating dependents from my wife’s 309/100 visa application.

I added my relative’s children due to lack of information about the process. Following is my scenario & questions:
1. Added 2 nephews, 1 brother in-law & a brother, Both sharing house with my with as general family members.
2. All four do not have passports
3. All these children are under 15 years.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would wait to hear Mark's response, since you asked them the same question. My advice would just be to contact DIBP and tell them you've made a mistake. We'll see what Mark advises.


----------

